# 50+ and ready for a new bike but unsure of class level.



## ottsm (Nov 27, 2019)

Now that my son is really into biking we do nothing but mountain versus the rail trails, paved trails, etc. that I use to do. Its something we can do together and I know it wont be long before both my kids start going off on their own. Daughter is already 15 and has been learning to drive for the past year and my son just turned 14, time goes by so fast. Now that I'm riding more often the weight has come off and because of that I have more incentive to eat better. I can't stand being trapped inside on a treadmill where the only goal is to put in time and miles. Hiking and biking has been helping a lot. Still the health damage is done and I know I have limits. I've been riding my Trek HT for a long time now, it weighs in at 37 lbs, non-hydraulic brakes, a small frame but with 29's. I'm 5'7" and 165 lbs. The trails that we are currently doing are rough, lots of roots and rocks. For the most part my body currently handles it. As our confidence grows both of us like to push the downhill speeds and curves. Both of us are still newbies. I struggle keeping up with my son going up the hills. Of course he is young and is into track, cross country, and swimming so I expect that.

So now I'm ready to get a new bike and I've possibly gotten caught up with all the hype and probably in danger of going overboard and getting too much bike. I do want a full suspension bike and I don't think that request is unreasonable. I also wonder if this could be the last bike I ever get, who knows how many years or riding I got left, we only have the moment. I do have access to a Trek dealer. Recently I also found a place that can get Santa Cruz, Sulsa, Specialized, Ibis and 9niner, but it's a small shop and they don't have much to demo. The Trek dealer had Fuel EX 5 and EX 7, the EX 5 was a medium bike that fit me like a glove. But then the few bikes that I have purchased have all been Trek's just because they are the ones in town. I'm waiting for the small shop to get the SC Tall Boy in to see what that bike feels like, they won't have them till next year. So now the big question isn't necessarily which manufacture to go with, but rather should I go up a few levels. Example, instead of the EX 5 go up to the EX 7, 8 or 9.8, chances are I'm going to keep the bike for 5 or more years, that extra cost isn't that much in the scheme of things (or is it)? Should I even consider carbon or is that just for the pros that compete? Of course eventually I have to make the choice for myself but I would appreciate others thoughts and input.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Bottom line? Anything you get is going to be a marked improvement over what you have now.

Personally I wouldn't overthink this one too much. The Trek you rode is a great bike for the $. If it fits you (ride it again to make sure) and the price is right, *and* you get good vibes from the shop, buy it and ride it and spend your time and energy enjoying it with your kid.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Last bike you’ll ever own at fifty?

Wow, you ain’t gonna live long 

Just get a nice, normal, locally available bike that feels good when you ride it.

Something like a Trek Fuel EX in aluminum would be perfect.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

When I was ready to move up last year my goal was a $3k limit to get a suspension and component level which i’d Not desire upgrading for the foreseeable future. I was considering the ‘18 Fuel EX 29 and settled on the 8 level components as meeting my requirements. For ‘19/‘20 based on those requirements I would consider the 7 with NX drivetrain and RS Gold 35 fork or the 8 with GX drivetrain and Fox Rhythm 34 fork.


----------



## ottsm (Nov 27, 2019)

Heist30 said:


> When I was ready to move up last year my goal was a $3k limit to get a suspension and component level which i'd Not desire upgrading for the foreseeable future. I was considering the '18 Fuel EX 29 and settled on the 8 level components as meeting my requirements. For '19/'20 based on those requirements I would consider the 7 with NX drivetrain and RS Gold 35 fork or the 8 with GX drivetrain and Fox Rhythm 34 fork.


Agree about the fuel EX 7 or 8, seems to be best all around level for the Trek option.


----------



## ottsm (Nov 27, 2019)

I agree about getting a bike local that I can test drive. Already went down the path of trying to figure out my size and quickly realized that the only way to know is try it out.


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

ottsm said:


> Agree about the fuel EX 7 or 8, seems to be best all around level for the Trek option.


I however bypassed the Trek option and went completely out of my comfort zone deciding on a consumer direct bike based on reviews and forum loyalty to get the same suspension/components for a price I Actually could afford. d;o)


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would go with the EX5 medium, of course after riding it again. Because it's the cheapest. Once you're out of the bike store, you won't notice a difference between the EX5, EX7, EX8 unless you ride them side by side. The advantage you'll get with any of these bikes vs what you currently have, in order of importance, is 1) dropper seatpost, 2) full suspension, 3) modern geometry with relaxed head angle 4) Better brakes. Of course, that's my opinion, but what's not my opinion is that any of these bikes will be an introduction to riding a modern full suspension bike. If you fall in love with the sport and stick with it, advance your skills and start to take on tougher terrain, then you'll probably want to buy another bike in a few years no matter which of these you buy now. Or to put it another way, whether you pay $1800 now or $3200 now, it's probably a trial run either way. I'd rather have the $1400 in my pocket.

There are a couple of other things to consider, though. The EX7 has a 30/50 lowest gear while the EX5 has a 30/42 lowest gear. This is an actual practical difference for my trails, but it might not be for you. If you can live with the 42, then the Shimano 10 speed drivetrain of the EX5 is pretty bulletproof and cheap to keep running. Another point I'll add, that most people don't worry about, is that I consider aluminum to be a more environmentally friendly frame material than carbon, both in terms of manufacturing impact and ability to recycle at the end of the frame's life. So I would personally steer away from carbon frames for that reason (and because I'm cheap).


----------

